# MsgBox mit Timer beenden, wie geht das?



## fatlip (16. Februar 2004)

Wie kann ich eine MsgBox nach ca. 3 Sekunden beenden, 
wenn ich einen Timer benutze (oder ähnliches?) Geht das 
ohne große Bemühungen und Variablen? Wenn nicht, auch 
egal, werd ich schon hinbekommen!

Es soll so aussehen:

Privat Sub Beenden_Command1 'und noch irgendwas danach
MsgBox ("Danke für die Benutzung des Programms")
End
End Sub

Das heißt also, ich will, wenn ich auf den Button klick 
das Programm beenden, und die MsgBox erscheint. Wenn dann 
auf Ok geklickt wird, dann ist Ende. Wie kann ich es 
jetzt schaffen, dass die MsgBox nach 3 oder so Sekunden 
verschwindet und das Programm beendet wird?

Danke schonmal
.

Matthias

P.S.: Bei Microsoft habe ich das schonmal in den VB Support gepostet, allerdings verwiesen die mich nur auf Linls und Downloads. Wie doof. Könntet ihr mir das denn erklären?


----------



## III (16. Februar 2004)

hallo,

da eine messageBox eine modale Form ist, werden keine Zeiten übergeben.

du müsstest jetzt hergehen, und eine eigene MessageBox definieren, in der dann ein Timer tickt.

Gruß
III


----------



## III (16. Februar 2004)

Also ich habs,

du machst dir ne neue Form,

schaltest in den Eigenschaften 

[ControlBox] auf False

und

[Caption] wird geleert, so dass nichts mehr drin steht.

Dann setzt du ein Label auf die Form(wahlweise auch ein Bild) und beschriftest es mit deiner Dankesrede.

Dann noch ein Timer-Objekt auf dir Form geklatscht und schon bist du fast fertig.
In den Eigenschaften des Timers gibst du die Zeit in ms an.
Enabled musst du auf False stellen.

Der Form Code sollte ungefähr so aussehen:


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
    Timer1.Enabled = True
End Sub

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
    End
End Sub
```

In dem Button_Click Event, der dein Programm beendet  rufst du mit

Form1.Show(1)

die Form auf und wenn du willst versteckst du hier auch noch die anderen Forms deines Proggies mit _FormName_ .Hide = True.


----------



## thekorn (17. Februar 2004)

*API Funktion*

hi,
eine msgbox lässt sich über API nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch beenden. Diese Funktion hat Dieter Otter bei vbarchiv.net ausführlich beschrieben:

http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=916 

gruß
thekorn


----------

